# TV Catch Phrases



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

With the topic of reality TV in many of these threads, I'm left to wonder...have we lost the catch phrase?

You know them...

"Heyyyy" The Fonz
"Whach'you talking about, Willis." Arnold
"Did I do that?" Urkel

We could go waaaay back to, "Who was that masked man?" from the Lone Ranger.
Or even in the nineties we had, "Yada, yada, yada" from Seinfeld.

Can you think of any contemporary catch phrases, or other prominent ones from the past?


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

Bones:  "I don't understand"


----------



## Erica Sloane (May 11, 2011)

_Seinfeld_: "Not that there's anything wrong with that."

_Cheers_: "Noooorm!"

_Friends_: "How YOU doin'?"


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Lots from Get Smart:
"Would you believe...?"
and 
"Sorry 'bout that, chief"


----------



## RobertY (Jun 24, 2011)

"DOH!!" The Simpson's
"You gotta Nip it in the bud!" Andy Griffith
"Did Timmy fall down the well?" Lassie
"We need another Timmy!" Dinosaurs


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

An oldie that's new again:

Book 'em, Danno!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

From Good Times: "Dynomite!"


----------



## BMathison (Feb 4, 2011)

He's dead, Jim.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

From South Park:
"Oh my god, they killed Kenny! You bastards!"


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

"Back in 2 and 2" - Chuck Woolery host of Love Connection


----------



## SheaMacLeod (Apr 13, 2011)

"Come on, Elf Lord." - LeRoy Jethro Gibbs, NCIS


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

"The Devil is a Liar" 

"Stop being Nasty"

"What the What"

    All quoted from LeRoy S. Brown from Meet the Browns


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Some of these are hilarious...how could I have forgotten them?! The Get Smart one cracked me up.   And heck, "Book em, Danno." is a classic.

There was "Nanoo, Nanoo" from Mork.

And "Whoah" from Blossum


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

BMathison said:


> He's dead, Jim.


*snort*  Followed by, "I'm a doctor, not a ........"


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

From the new Doctor Who:  I wear a Phez now.  Phezes are cool!  (he has also said the same thing about bow ties and stensons).


----------



## RobertY (Jun 24, 2011)

"Beam me up Scotty" Star Trek
"Engage" Start Trek Next Generation


----------



## Ann Herrick (Sep 24, 2010)

"Marcia, Marcia, Marcia!" Jan, the Brady Bunch.

"Oh, Charles." Ma, LHOP


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

"Zoinks." Scooby Doo.


----------



## kindleworm (Aug 24, 2010)

What's up Doc?        Bugs Bunny


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Big Bang Theory:
Bazinga!


----------



## scl (Feb 19, 2011)

Maybe a little off topic, but I sure remember them

plop plop fizz fizz

That's a spicy meatball

Don't squeeze the Charmin

takes a licking and keeps on ticking


----------



## MJFredrick (Jun 20, 2011)

"Clear eyes, full hearts can't lose!" Friday Night Lights :::sniff:::


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

The Flintstones "YAAAABADABBADOOO!"


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

"My God, Magnum."


----------



## DenverRalphy (Mar 24, 2010)

"Who loves ya baby?"
"De Plane! De Plane!"
"Ruh-Roh Rhaggy!"


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Lost in Space:
"Danger, Will Robinson."


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

DenverRalphy said:


> "Who loves ya baby?"
> "De Plane! De Plane!"
> "Ruh-Roh Rhaggy!"


De Plane! - Awesome!
Danger, Will Robinson. - Equally awesome!

"I love it when a plan comes together." A-Team or "I pity the fool."


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Columbo:
"Just one more thing..."


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> Lost in Space:
> "Danger, Will Robinson."


lol - I use this one on a regular basis.


----------



## S Jaffe (Jul 3, 2011)

Hey Hey Hey -- What's Happening?

Oh! Oh! Oh, Sirrrrr! 
Hey, Mis-ter Kot-ter.
Up your nose with a rubber hose.
-- all from Welcome Back, Kotter


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Alice:
"Kiss my grits!"


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

I don't mess around, boy.  Ricky Nelson, Adventures of Ozzie & Harriet

Gee, Beav.


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

More Get Smart:

I missed it by this much!


----------



## Ann Herrick (Sep 24, 2010)

spotsmom said:


> I don't mess around, boy. Ricky Nelson, Adventures of Ozzie & Harriet
> 
> Gee, Beav.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Darkwing Duck:
"Let's. Get. Dangerous."

Yeah I liked to watch the cartoons with my kids.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

"Oh, Rob!!!"

"Lucy... you got some 'splaining to do!"


----------



## valleycat1 (Mar 15, 2011)

Who loves ya, baby?

Just one more question...


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

From reality TV:

"The tribe has spoken" - Survivor

"Pack your knives and go" - Top Chef

"Make it work" - Project Runway


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Star Trek TNG:
"Make it so."


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Who can forget Gary Coleman saying:  "What 'chew talkin' 'bout, Willis?"


----------



## Dr. Laurence Brown (Jun 23, 2011)

From kids  of the 80's "Cowabunga"

Johnny Olson or Rod Roddy to “come on down” 

The Tonight Show. - ”Heeeeeeeeeeeeere’s Johnny!!”


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

One that I quote to this day is,

"Elizabeth, I'm coming to join you." Sanford and Son


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Also from Sanford and Son, often at the same time as your quote:
"It's the BIG one"


----------



## Ann Herrick (Sep 24, 2010)

"Bang, zoom, trip to the moon." Usually followed shortly thereafter by, "Baby, you're the greatest!" Ralph Kramden


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

Seinfeld has a ton of them.

"Master of your domain."
"No soup for you."
"Hello Newman."
"Yada yada yada."
"Shrinkage."
"Sponge-worthy."
"Man-hands"
"Serenity now!"
"Close talker."
"Festivus."
"Not that there's anything wrong with that."
"Bad breaker-upper."
"Re-gifter."
"Maybe the dingo ate your baby."
"They're real, and they're spectacular."


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

No one has yet mentioned The Waltons:
"Goodnight, Jim bob."


----------



## susan67 (Mar 18, 2011)

"where's the beef"?
"I've fallen, and I can't get up"!


----------



## S Jaffe (Jul 3, 2011)

The original SNL:
"But Noooooooooooooooooooo"
"Nevermind"

The 80s Heyday SNL:
"Oh-Tay"


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Everybody Loves Raymond:
"Holy Crap."


----------



## MaryKingsley (Mar 26, 2011)

"Good morning, Mr. Phelps....your mission, should you choose to accept it..."  Mission Impossible

"Nyah-ha-ha"  Boris the spy, in Rocky and Bullwinkle

"Stifle it, Edith."  All in the Family (which also has my all-time favorite quote:  "You can't buy beer, Edith.  You can only rent it")

"Oh, Mr. Grant!"  Mary Tyler Moore.

But I think my favorite has to be one already mentioned:  "Da plane!  Da Plane1"


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Charlie's Angels:
"Good morning angels."


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Monk:

"Here's what happened."
"He's the guy."
"Here's the thing."
"It's a gift - and a curse."


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

The Flintstones, "Yabba-dabba-doooo!" 

These are all so great. It would be fun to pick an all-time classic, but it would be hard because so many generations are involved. I think I'd have to nominate, "Book em, Danno." I love that!


----------



## Ann Herrick (Sep 24, 2010)

I think this is into reruns of reruns:

"And a one, and a two..." Lawrence Welk


----------



## DenverRalphy (Mar 24, 2010)

"You _aaare _the weakest link! Good bye!"

"And that's the way it is." Walter Cronkite


----------

